# Do You Like The Apple TV App?



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

The Apple TV app has been out for about six months. For those of you in the Apple ecosystem for streaming, do you enjoy using the app? Do you use it very often to find content, or just bounce around to individual apps?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use it quite a bit, it is very handy and works well.

That said, neither Netflix nor any of the cable/sat replacement streamers are part of it. For those you have to go to the individual apps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I use Siri as much as anything. But on the Apple TV app on the Apple TV itself if you add stuff to the list it will pull it from places like Netflix, amazon, and such as well...


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> That said, neither Netflix nor any of the cable/sat replacement streamers are part of it.


Playstation Vue integrates with the Apple TV app, sort of. In particular, if you select a game from the sports section, it will take you directly to the channel on Vue where that game is being broadcast.

The development work that Vue has done on the Apple ecosystem is actually pretty impressive. They fully support the single sign-on option for individual channel apps, so in most cases you don't have to do the "type in this code on a computer" procedure. They support multi-view of up to 4 channels on the Apple TV. The iPad Vue application supports Picture-in-Picture, so you can get a small video box that overlays other apps, so you can watch TV while you surf.

I've been playing with the service because they picked up the NHL Network. The interface is far more of a mess than YoutubeTV, the DVR doesn't work nearly as well, and they don't match YTTV for stream stability (I get infrequent but noticeable pauses and skips in the video streams on Vue). It's still a good example of what could be done with the integration framework that Apple provides.

I find the "TV" app is really helpful for apps like HBO go where tracking progress across multiple seasons isn't very straight forward. Using the unified Apple "TV" app allows for 2 clicks for me to watch the next episode of Ballers or Last Week Tonight, instead of hunting through the HBOGO menus to see where they buried those series today.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

espaeth said:


> I've been playing with the service because they picked up the NHL Network. The interface is far more of a mess than YoutubeTV, the DVR doesn't work nearly as well, and they don't match YTTV for stream stability (I get infrequent but noticeable pauses and skips in the video streams on Vue). It's still a good example of what could be done with the integration framework that Apple provides.


I think you'll see others do this as well, in the future. I'm enjoying using the Apple TV app, and there's a high ceiling on how others can integrate it with their content. That's got me excited.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> The Apple TV app has been out for about six months. For those of you in the Apple ecosystem for streaming, do you enjoy using the app? Do you use it very often to find content, or just bounce around to individual apps?


Tried it a few times, keep looking at it and don't see any reason to use it. Keep in mind, I don't watch TV as most folks here do.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Roku has added an Apple TV channel. Looks promising with some free stuff available. Supposedly AppleTV+ will be available over this channel next month.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Roku has added an Apple TV channel. Looks promising with some free stuff available. Supposedly AppleTV+ will be available over this channel next month.


I currently don't have a Roku box, may get a Premier today just to twiddle with and return as I'm curious about how well it will compare to my ATV4K and FireTV Cube in operation and performance. And I'm curious about how well the AppleTV app works on it compared to how well it works on the AppleTV itself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I currently don't have a Roku box, may get a Premier today just to twiddle with and return as I'm curious about how well it will compare to my ATV4K and FireTV Cube in operation and performance. And I'm curious about how well the AppleTV app works on it compared to how well it works on the AppleTV itself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I did that a year or so ago. Found the Roku inferior to the Cube which is inferior to the ATV. PQ-wise. Did like the new remote format.

Rich


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

With addition of Apple tv app on my Rokus, my feed had many long sort after titles show for rent or sale on apple tv. I purchase "Concert for George" Harrison, others I would purchase too, but they're only rentals for now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I did that a year or so ago. Found the Roku inferior to the Cube which is inferior to the ATV. PQ-wise. Did like the new remote format.
> 
> Rich


PQ is fine though a little softer than AppleTV. But what is missing is much support for Atmos! None for Netflix, none for the AppleTV app on Roku. Seems Vudu is the only one to have Atmos on Roku.

Otherwise I have to rank them in the same order as you. I do like the remote for Roku though. But I use a Harmony Elite for everything.

The Premier will go back sometime next week, it just isn't good enough IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> PQ is fine though a little softer than AppleTV. But what is missing is much support for Atmos! None for Netflix, none for the AppleTV app on Roku. Seems Vudu is the only one to have Atmos on Roku.
> 
> Otherwise I have to rank them in the same order as you. I do like the remote for Roku though. But I use a Harmony Elite for everything.
> 
> ...


When I tried the high end Rokus I didn't expect to be disappointed. I never had a problem with Rokus until they went 4K. I even tried the first gen 4K Roku, that thing with the fan. That was a dismal failure. Glad you saw the difference in PQ. I can see folks getting turned off by the ATVs. The price is a bit high and the remote takes a minute to get used to and there is so much to learn in the menus. What I don't understand is why the Rokus outsell the Fire TV devices. Still think they are the "best bang for the buck" when it comes to streaming boxes.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My problem with the FireTV is audio. It is a too ‘boomy’ with the ATMOS soundbar setup I have. Well that and the UI that is just way too busy for me.
Apple just did it right. Not perfect and certainly a higher cost but worth it IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> My problem with the FireTV is audio. It is a too 'boomy' with the ATMOS soundbar setup I have. Well that and the UI that is just way too busy for me.
> Apple just did it right. Not perfect and certainly a higher cost but worth it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Does that "boomy" sound sound like the bass is integrating with the rest of the sound in some way? I get this from Samsung soundbars at times. Don't really know how to explain this but it sounds to me like the bass is kinda "covering" the sound. Makes everything sound squished together. I'm gonna stop trying to describe what I hear I just can't find the right words.

I rarely use the Amazon app or the ATV Prime app but I get what you mean by busy. At least they seem to have tried to copy the NF GUI to some extent. I've been sitting in the Hulu app for a few weeks and that app is enough to drive anyone to drink. The PQ is much better but they have a lot of work to do on that site.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That’s a good way to describe the ‘boominess’, and it is a Samsung K950 Atmos soundbar. Don’t get that boominess from the ATV4K, just the FireTV (worst offender) and the Roku.

As to the box UI, I prefer the ATV, 2nd to Roku and last to FireTV. Like the ATV the Roku’s UI is just less busy and easier to deal with. 

BTW, the AppleTV app works fine on the Roku though a whole lot slower. I can get to my library of purchased shows as well as use my subscriptions through Apple. And of course, any video from Apple. While it is much slower it does work exactly like on the ATV. FireTV is supposed to get the app too and I suspect it will before Apple’s TV+ goes live.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> That's a good way to describe the 'boominess', and it is a Samsung K950 Atmos soundbar. Don't get that boominess from the ATV4K, just the FireTV (worst offender) and the Roku.
> 
> As to the box UI, I prefer the ATV, 2nd to Roku and last to FireTV. Like the ATV the Roku's UI is just less busy and easier to deal with.
> 
> ...


I don't have any idea why the ATVs would be okay and the other two produce that sound. I'd think if one did it they all would and I'd be wrong again.

Lots of reasons I use the ATV rather than the Fire TV devices. Main reason is I just like them. Didn't have any use for them for years and then they came out with the HD version just before the 4Ks came out and that got me hooked.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I don't have any idea why the ATVs would be okay and the other two produce that sound. I'd think if one did it they all would and I'd be wrong again.
> 
> Lots of reasons I use the ATV rather than the Fire TV devices. Main reason is I just like them. Didn't have any use for them for years and then they came out with the HD version just before the 4Ks came out and that got me hooked.
> 
> Rich


The only thing I can think of is both are outputting DD+ since if I kill DD+ on the FireTV it doesn't boom as much. I suppose that's as good a reason as any. 

I've had an AppleTV from back in the day when it was about the size of the Mac Mini and had a hard disk drive in it. I've still got that one and it still worked last time I tried it. They just work well and the UI is simplistic, which is a plus for me. I'm mostly an Apple guy and the ATV is enough like an ipad/iphone that it is just 2nd nature to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I had the AppleTV cube long before I got my Roku smart tv. I find both are useful. I prefer using AppleTV rather than the Roku AppleTV app, but most of my viewing of streaming channels is done on The Roku smart tv. The Netflix button on my Roku TV remote turns the set on and brings up Netflix with no further action needed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don’t use any TV apps as I’m as much about the audio as the video. My soundbar setup is an Atmos one and using ARC to feed audio to it just doesn’t get the job done.
My son uses his TV apps though they are not Roku TVs and seems to like them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't use any TV apps as I'm as much about the audio as the video. My soundbar setup is an Atmos one and using ARC to feed audio to it just doesn't get the job done.
> My son uses his TV apps though they are not Roku TVs and seems to like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Roku TVs (we have one) are made for streaming and normal TVs aren't. I don't know if this is true but I'd think the Roku TVs would get more updates for the apps than the "normal" TVs do.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Roku TVs (we have one) are made for streaming and normal TVs aren't. I don't know if this is true but I'd think the Roku TVs would get more updates for the apps than the "normal" TVs do.
> 
> Rich


Updates to the apps on the various TVs has been a subject of discussion for a long time. Most reports I've seen indicate they aren't updated very often or for long after mfg, similar to Android phones/tablets.

Personally I'll never know for sure as I don't use them. My TV is basically just a big honking monitor! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Updates to the apps on the various TVs has been a subject of discussion for a long time. Most reports I've seen indicate they aren't updated very often or for long after mfg, similar to Android phones/tablets.
> 
> Personally I'll never know for sure as I don't use them. My TV is basically just a big honking monitor!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I don't get many updates on the Samsungs anymore. I've never used the streaming apps on 3 of them. I wouldn't know if the apps were updated.

I do have Android phones and I do get updates on them more frequently. Haven't seen an update on either of my Android tablets in a long time.

Rich


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I figure major platforms like ROKU would be more likely to get updates than some lesser ones.

For example, I bought a Samsung streaming BD player several years ago. It came with a few of the major streaming apps available at the time of manufacture. The disc player is still going strong, but the streaming portion has NEVER received any additional apps. In fact, when Blockbuster went kaput, that app was removed and never replaced with anything.

Unless someone just uses those few legacy streaming apps, the streaming feature on that player has essentially become obsolete.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, overall the streaming boxes will get updates to the apps over a longer period of time than will the smart TVs, BD players and so forth. That’s one of the downsides to using them for streaming.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Glen_D said:


> I figure major platforms like ROKU would be more likely to get updates than some lesser ones.
> 
> For example, I bought a Samsung streaming BD player several years ago. It came with a few of the major streaming apps available at the time of manufacture. The disc player is still going strong, but the streaming portion has NEVER received any additional apps. In fact, when Blockbuster went kaput, that app was removed and never replaced with anything.
> 
> Unless someone just uses those few legacy streaming apps, the streaming feature on that player has essentially become obsolete.


The BD players I've used (Samsung and Sony) all had those apps but they didn't work nearly as well as the apps on streaming boxes.

Rich


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I just read that the AppleTV app is now available on the FireTV stick 2nd generation and the FireTV 4K stick with more support for other devices coming.

Official Apple TV app makes its way to some Amazon Fire TV Sticks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The AppleTV app on Roku works the same as on the AppleTV itself, including buying/renting/subscribing. On the FireTV Sticks it works the same buy you can’t buy/rent or subscribe on it, similar to the way the Amazon Prime app works on the AppleTV, according to some posts I’ve seen elsewhere. I can’t check as I don’t have a FireTV stick, only a Cube which doesn’t have the app yet.

One thing I really like with the AppleTV app is that subscriptions purchased via Apple use the ATV app’s UI instead of their own, or at least Epix and HBO do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

